# For the Vizzy fans!



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Updated photos of Otto (Gasswater Derby Peak Racer) from his breeder. 
I pick him up on saturday:thumbup:
Otto is the one in the black collar.





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww look at his wee face xxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG he is scrummy bet you cant wait. Not long now!!!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Awww Bex.. he's a wee cracker aint he?!! I so do remember ours being that Small ... God, your going to have some fun with him i'm sure.
Was trying to find a pic of Haggis when he was wee, but damn file 'has the wrong extensions' There i am trying to load it, and all its worried about is it bloody hair!!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL computers can be so vain!
I'm really looking forward to getting hold of Otto's pedigree so we can see if he really is related to Haggis and Tatties.

Thank you for all the comments. I'm so excited about getting the little guy now! He's looking good and sturdy compared to his siblings (or "stonking" as my dad put it!). I don't think getting him to eat will be too much of a struggle!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is gorgeous!! it makes me want to have another  Have fun with your wee fella.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

finally i think i got there extensions fixed hun, so meet 2 of ours wen they were wee!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

So sweet! Haggis obviously developed a taste for the finer things in life early on!
More piccys:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Love the last Piccy, with all there wrinkles!!
Wonder if our breeder is going to have more next year!!
oh no, on second thoughts i'll stop wondering, i don't want to know!! LOL


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well technically your name is 3 Red DOGS so you really should have 3 boys!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

LOL dont encourage me hun!! i'm trying to get over my addiction to this breed!! My physiotherapist says with proper long term Treatment i may be ready to have one of those dogs that grow out of old ladys armpits by the time i'm 82!! But he recommends not trying anything like that untill i feel i'm ready.. I'm no where near ready yet!! lol


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful,wishing many happy years with your baby,such stunning dogs vizlas x


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL i have already put my name down for a little lady in 5 years time lol. Well i like to be organised!! 
They are addictive though aren't they???????? 

Cute pupster pics 

Seriously reddogs will you be sticking to three????? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

5 years?! Now that's forward planning! 
I'm struggling with waiting til Saturday for my boy, just think how excited you'll be by the time you get your girl!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL.......... I bet you are so excited, and Saturday can't come soon enough


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL i have already put my name down for a little lady in 5 years time lol. Well i like to be organised!!
> They are addictive though aren't they????????
> 
> Cute pupster pics
> ...


I doubt it Luvdogs.. but we have to get a bigger place 1st, away from stroppy neighbours and some land.. then we will have more i'm sure!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Awwwwwww what a gorgeous puppy   :smilewinkgrin:

And red NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOREEEEEEEEEeee hehe:001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: ok go on then if you must lmaohmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bringing it back up for Kian's Dad. (tee hee, any excuse!)


----------



## Kian's dad (Jun 2, 2009)

Found you.... good lord he is precious.

You WILL have your hands full, be prepared.

Can't wait to get the full report sunday morning.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

LOl Harry.. 
I know what ya saying, Bex has got me counting down the days to now.. first words outta my mouth to the Mrs was 
'Not long now till Bex gets her pup' 
Very romantic huh! lmao


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, I promise Otto wil not be able to move for cameras for his first few days at least and I'll have the pics up on here as soon as I can tear myself away from him.
Ok, who am I kidding, he'll probably be on my lap while I upload them!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Bex190 said:


> Lol, I promise Otto wil not be able to move for cameras for his first few days at least and I'll have the pics up on here as soon as I can tear myself away from him.
> Ok, who am I kidding, he'll probably be on my lap while I upload them!


LOL  you better


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL  you better


I'll second that motion Luvdogs!!


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

All the best for Saturday. He's a big one isn't he? 

As you know, I am getting my little pug girl on Saturday too, so I will look forward to comparing notes!


----------

